# August 2012 Prep Journal and To-Do List



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Dh and I increased our chicken run by about 40'x9'. The chickens seemed very happy to have a new area to browse and I'm sure the bug population in that area saw a dramatic drop in numbers. We had to move our momma chicken with the guineas to the goat shed as the momma with chicken chicks was killing the guinea keets. Hopefully the ones we have left will make it to full grown so we can have some bug help next year.

Dh and I are hoping to go to the flea market this weekend. We need zip ties, duct tape, and other little things that are cheaper and more fun to buy there. On the way home we'll be buying the school supplies for this year and some extras to put back in the preps. I'm hoping to do some grocery shopping while we're there and I need to make a list and stick to it. I'm hoping that next month I can make a big canned food restock as we've been using ours lately. 

I've got things I need to gather in the garden. The blue lake green beans came back after we picked them and are ready to pick again. My Cherokee Trail of Tears beans have started to dry and will be ready to harvest in a few weeks.

The rain was making my onions rot in the ground so I need to go ahead and get them up if I can get a day with no rain. I'm hoping enough survived to at least give us a few keepers.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

August!! REALLY, say it ain't so! Wasn't it just May a few weeks ago???


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

Hello everyone, It's been about 2 years ago the last time i posted. Been too busy with medical problems on self and brother. I have a grandbaby now he is 18 months old. and alot of fun. We just finished an overhang on our 24x13 back deck. Why did we wait 20 years to do that!. Storms came through last month and we have to replace all roofs. Hubby has to do it his self. wont trust anyone else. finally got my money out of the Califorina house. and will get the money out of the Wyoming house my father left methis week. Looking for a new (Used) truck the old on gave up the ghost 2 years ago, boy is it hard to haul stuff with only a mini van. We are replaceing all the duct work under the house, had a leek and all got soaked now it is moldy, not good for the health. So not to much prepping going on, just catch up. I am canning corn today. Everyone have a great month.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome back, Vicki!

Just more incredible 108F heat. Trying to maintain.

Feed order we place last week came in and it is all stowed. If hay get any higher priced, I may have to start eating it myself , instead of buying groceries!!

We are trying to lay in as much feed and hay, as possible to beat rising costs.
I'd give anything for a good rain!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Went out to some yard sales and to vote this morning. Found some sewing supplies for cheap, a huge roaster, and a french press all which will be nice to put aside for when it's needed. We have some camp-type coffee percolators but I've always read how nice the french presses are and it was priced right to try.

Made it to the polls this morning before the people with campaign cards attack and you're covered in paper cuts from over zealous helpers, lol. They've also started enforcing the 100' rule so you can park away from those folks if you want. I think voting counts as a prep


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Went and had some testing done to see if they can determine why I'm having days of Vertigo. Long story short, it's not my ears. BUT, the ENT did say that the hearing loss in my left ear is repairable. All my hearing loss is due to have a 40% hole in my eardrum, all the nerve testing came back good. 

So now the debate....do I get it fixed? I've had hearing loss in that year for over 20 yrs and I'm doing fine (yes, it does cause issues at times but nothing major). Right ear tests very good. But with all that has happened medically this year we have or are about to have our deductible met for the year. I'm thinking if SHTF having 2 working ears will be a BIG help, but if life just keeps on as it is, it really isn't a big deal. I have severe loss in the low tones and moderate in the mid tone (high tones I can hear....which I knew, squealing kids "bug me", lol). I won't see DH but for a few moments tonight as we will be "ships that pass" and by the time I get home we won't be up to talking about it. Dr said he's not going anywhere and I don't need to make any decisions soon. Guess I'll just have to sit, contemplate and pray.

On a different note, I picked up the paint for my daughters room. So I have my work planned out for me for next week


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Another 108F scortcher here! AND, boy, how my allergies have kicked in.

Out to the range later for my weekly practice therapy! 

I have 100lbs of Oats to vac pac. I have 100lbs of Rice that is packaged and waiting to be stored in MYLAR Bags and Beans to work on. I am trying not to Can right now ... it is just too hot.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Another 108F scortcher here! AND, boy, how my allergies have kicked in.


That is insanely hot! Do be careful at the range!

Ran to TSC this morning to use my 10% off coupons. I had one for "the entire order" and another for an extra 10% off clearance. I'm about out of jeans and there are the only place I found non-stretch jeans I like and fit....so I went looking. They were on clearance!?? I love they were $10 off and then coupons....but are they not going to carry them anymore?? I bought all 3 pairs in my size. I like a 32 inch length, even though I fit a 30 just fine.....so I picked up all the 30's as well as the last 32. I'll be really miffed if they only carry the $50 Wrangler jeans from now on.....I won't pay that. At least I have new 3 pairs now in the closet waiting to get rotated in....so I have time to see what happens. Picked up a few other things, anchor points for the trailer, bungees, etc. canning jars were on sale...but I honetly don't need any at retail prices (but I'll take any casts offs or garage sale deals!). Had to gt some of the Natures Miracle for cats....that little stray kitty to overly picky on litter (or dumb as a doornail...not sure which)....she wants it changes after each use I guess. NOT happening. She's got bad aim, too.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well yesterday I put up a bag of okra, dehydrated a pint of jalpeno, and green peppers, and then tried our hand at some tomatoes.. I have a qt of them (now to figure out how to use them!!) I knew in 100 degree heat I didnt wanna kick up the pressure cooker for 1 or 2 pints I woulda got out of a few tomatoes... 
Today got prob 2 bags of okra to cut up and pulled up and drying out the last of the onions.
Now to relax til monday, back to work ( I work at the school cafeteria, and its START TIME!! YIKES.. kids start back on the 8th)... SO here we go into the HEAT of the summer and off to school where the ac works when it wants to!! FUN!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We made it to the flea market this morning and picked up some duct tape, grinding wheels, a boy scout mess kit, socks, and some other things we needed to stock up on. We then decided to brave the masses at Walmart to buy school supplies for the year. I hope I've bought enough for the whole year and beyond. I'm a sucker for notebooks under $.20 so I picked up a bunch of those.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, I am now totally eating my words... When I proclaimed this morning...I was trying not to Can. Famous last words...... That was before I went to the Farmers Market and bought 6 cases of tomato's... I'll be sweating tomorrow, for sure. I only have 1 day to get it done, so I will have to hustle. I got out my 33 QT Hot water bath canner, and sanitized and staged everything else the tomato's are washed and sorted. All the jars are washed and sanitized....I'll get a very, very,very early start on it. Hopefully, I'll have a couple of batches done, before I have to go feed. Never made it to the vac-paking - that will have to be another day.

I did make it to the range early. This heat is just too much. No one can possibly be out in it for very long.
Once again108F. Wish I knew how to do a rain dance!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Today we did our monthly shopping (when you only have $280 for whole month you SEARCH for sales!!) I lucked out and got pork loin for 1.78!! (shoulda got a few but couldnt stretch it) Chicken tendars 1.98# and sliced cheese for .89 (16 slices).. I also stocked up on SOME rice 12#, 5 # corn flour (learning to make corn tortillas!!, learned flour tortillas other day!) 4# brown sugar (was out!!) and then got 2 bags okra for the freezer again!  
Hubby is whining about not being able to afford extra ammo.. its a catch 22 for me.. cant eat ammo,, but can eat what you catch when its season.. soooo... constant battle with the cash flow.
The heat here is not so much heat as in WET BLANKET.. 95 with 100% humidity!! So being outside is just miserable!! We did get some rain the other day, and today its "misting" just more HUMID!! ICK!!
Then i get home and told hubby my van smelt like it was "running hot" ( that antifreeze smell) he said " IT CANT its a new radiator!!" well.. got home and he popped hood... SPLIT hose, so lucky I dont go shopping far!!! So now he has to see how we can fix it, since I start work TOMORROW!! (school starts wed!) When it rains it pours ( not literally lol)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

36Qts of Tomato's, 25Pints os Salsa, 2 pints of Tomato juice. I am BEAT!!

All peels and cores are in the compost, counters are cleaned up...again. The last batch has about 30 minuts to process. I have run my dishwasher 3 times today! 
I have sweated at least a gallon! Whew!

Talked to my sis... she was shelling peas and her dh was snapping beans.....Their garden has gone bonkers and she is canning and vacpaking her fanny off. All I can hope for is a good fall garden. 
We talked about how we are going to try to stave off the high food prices..... I sure am glad we havae already done a good bit...I think it is going to be ugly.

RADIOFISH & MGM>>>> You two check in!! It's been a long time since we had heard from you guys!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Happy exhausted tonight. DD had Girl Scout Day Camp all day today....I was a parent helper. So I spent the day tagging along with 12 happy 9-10 yr olds crawling all over the park learning this and that (weather broke last night....humidity is gone and temps are OH SO reasonable this week!!). Rushed home, stopping at the store to get sale items on the way of course, made dinner and then ran DD to swim lessons. While dinner was doing it's thing I picked beans, snapped and bagged them to can tomorrow. I have about 8 # to put up. This week is going to be exhausting!! Big meat sale over at one of the store I never go to....it's too far away. BUT since day camp is in another part of the county, that store is within reasonable distance from there.....so I'll go load up on meat tomorrow to can on Wednesday. Need to paint DD's room this week, too.....and Friday I'm a parent helper again! I think I just may have bitten a bit too much off, lol. Can't wait for school to start next week so we can slow down!

Edited to add: Since I'm running hard it's taking me a while to settle down. So DS and I got a jump start on his room. Tomorrow we are strip cleaning his room.....it's in bad shape, you literally can't see the carpet and have to walk on "things". Started by only sorting clothes....everything out of his dresser, off the floor of his closet and the floor of his room. They poor kid that wears the same 4 shirts and 3 pairs of shorts and clams to have no sock and underwear (and I seem to only see 3 pairs of underpants a week from him and no socks) has "found" about 20 shirts, 8 pairs of shorts, 8 pairs of pant, 6 more sleeping shorts, tons of underpants and socks! We will start with those piles tomorrow and sort out what fit and see what he's tired of and fill a bag (or 2 or 3) for Goodwill. Once we do that and pick up all the scraps of paper and Legos...we will be at least half done. Told the kids that I'm re-working the chore chart, and they will have to invite me into their rooms everyday for an inspection. They lose 50 cents of their weekly pay of $5 for every undone chore....so missing a few days a week due to a messy room and not wanting to invite me in will add up fast!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen that's great. I have got to find a meat sale soon! 
Got around to ordering some Gamma Lids. 
I'm keeping my eyes peeled for fruits & vegetables at reasonable prices. I am going to try to put up as much as, possibe.

Gas went up 16cents here today!!! Food can't be far behind! And, I am feeling that need to get myself in gear anxiety.

Only a balmy 104F today!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes, ma'am, checking in! I've had very limited internet lately...too busy at work to post and even with 3 bars, my phone internet doesn't always connect. Grr. Gonna have to bite the bullet and deal with HughesNet, I guess. Ugh.

Been spending a lot of time with my kids and grands lately. That's always fun AND a good prep, building stronger bonds. We spent Saturday at the river, cooling off from high 90's. Summer has finally hit here.Not as hot as TX, but plenty hot for me! At least when we get heat, it's usually low humidity. Anyway, my ddil brought me a couple buckets from the bakery she works at, so I can store my 50# bag of oatmeal. 

I was set to take the goats to the auction Friday. Had the tires aired up, floor fixed, hitched up, and NO LIGHTS! So I'm stuck trying to fix the trailer lights before the next auction. At least my ds brought my truck home to me, so I have both a way to tow other than my SUV and my load of windows for the sunroom I want to build off my back porch.

My garden was raided by goat kids...they ate everything BUT the weeds. I'm considering goat burger! So, nothing to harvest. On the plus side, I now have a pair of weaner pigs turning the compost bedding in my barn, and I'll be moving them to an unimproved part of my garden as soon as I rig a pallet fence they can't get through (or under). I plan to sell one and put one in my freezer this fall.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I have been having issues with my AT&T house phone, 
and since I am with a dial-up ISP - I haven't been on line very often.. 

That and I am getting ready to do the local County Fair opening, while in my USMC Dress uniform. 
(this recent photo was taken by my neighbor down the road, with the Fresian Horses)










Otherwise I have been playing lumberjack with my neighbor using 2 chainsaws here, 
bucking up what the tree service left when they cleared under the power and phone lines. 

One of the tree stumps with my 'MARINES' cap on it, for a size reference..










Looking past the tree stump at my small 4X4, thru the fog here on the hilltop..










Then moving it to the lower landing below the house, where we use the hydraulic log splitter to bust up the rounds.










Plus the neighbors finished up building their new greenhouse, so we have been busy getting in all of the rest of our crops in the ground.










Then the world's dumbest deer have been sticking close to the house lately,
as seen from this morning's visitor - here in the fog....










Now to deal with a refrigerator, that is dying a slow and very noisy death this week....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Look at that Handsome Marine! Lumberjack indeed! How in the world, do you ever get the wood dry enough to burn in all that dampness?
The WDD is cuter than ever.....I've been wondering if it was still with us!
I'd kill to have that greenhouse...

MGM -Looks like you have been having a great time with you family!  How are ya feeling. How was the Fair?


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Dollar General has started marking down their summer supplies. The seeds were down 50% so I bought a few packets. When they go down to 75 and 90% I'll buy some more. 

Today I'm making chipotle bbq sauce from Jackie Clay's canning book. Our tomato plants finally succumbed to the blight but we have several tomatoes to put away. 

We realize that we planted way too many varieties of beans this year. We're going to stick with one type of green bean next year and one soup bean to dry.  I tried to keep a map but dh was flying down the rows with our planter and I got off somewhere. It's been a hassle all year trying to determine what was what.

Peppers are doing well so hope to put a bunch more of those up.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

My gf & I are putting together a large LDS order for next week. She has joined in freaking out when it come to possible 40% increase in food prices. DH told me to go ahead and get as much as I can get put away......So, I will do that. I placed another order for Vacuum bags for my Weston 2300 and the large Mylar bags. I'll get the small Mylar bags from LDS.

DH ordered another big trailer load of feed and Hay.

Trying to plan the Fall garden...but, this heat and drought, is quite a hurdle. It's hard to get focused. We hope to put an acre in at least.

Looking for a good meat smoker...I'd love to have a smoke house....But....that is waaaay down on my list!

Our CUZ has taken his house completely off the grid now! His resolve and action to become self reliant is astounding! He is an inspiration!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

How about a homemade meat smoker? Check the Internet for various configurations/plans. Also, thru the years I recall seeing plans for smokers in Mother Earth News, Countryside and I think Backwoods Home. All were pretty simple designs.

I've got tomatoes. Not very nice tomatoes but tomatoes to eat and hopefully enough to can. I think tomatoes and potatoes are it for this year's garden. I have kept the chard alive and am hopeful of having some to eat when the weather cools. Everything else is pretty much toast. The sweet potatoes are still alive but I don't hold out much hope they'll produce ... it will be a nice surprise if I get a harvest!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

DH and I have agreed that August will be our personal health prep month. We've been slowly switching to Paleo/Primal and this will be the month that the full switch happens for us. We're big bread eaters here, so it won't be a total overhaul of the diet but if it can't be made with what we plan to grow on the homestead it won't be in the diet. Should be interesting!


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

Very nice pictures, Radiofish! Thanks for sharing 
Well, DH & I had a really good talk the other night. I was surprised that he is on the same page with me! I use to think that he thought I was nuts for doing what I do. He wants to get more wood in this year before the snow flies. And he made a comment about the garden. I am trying to can everything I possibly can get. He is also seeing the signs of hard times coming. He doesn't talk about it, so I really never knew what he thought.
Friday is payday for Dh so we are headed to Aldi's, Walmart & Shopko to stock up on a few things. And then we are headed to the cabin for the weekend. Which is long over due. Hoping to get some trout fishing in & go for a four-wheeler ride with the boys. 
We are just taking it day by day. 
Horsefly


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Great photos Radiofish! I was born and raised in Fortuna, very near where you live. Right now I'm really missing the green trees, grass and ESPECIALLY the fog! 

As for my August update, we're really struggling in this heat. Our youngest DD married and moved to Texas this summer, so it's just the two of us now. It's so depressing that by the time we feed chickens, cats, dogs and goats, feed the bottle babies and milk the does, there's so very little time to attend to weeding the garden, lawn mowing or multitudes of other chores before the heat hits. A lot of the time we don't slow down and have 'breakfast' and get showers until noon. And we've had so many local fires started by lightning, that quite frequently the air quality is the pits and I have to come inside and hide out (asthma).

We did manage to finish our new buck pen, but they're missing their plastic calf hutch for the winter as we haven't gotten around to building a new dog house yet and moving the calf hutch. We're a little half way down, digging up our sprinkler system, which we turned on too early this year and froze (and broke a line or fitting). We've been watering with a hose and sprinkler this summer. 

We did finish trimming A LOT of trees, except for one line of about twenty willows to the east of our garden. They have limbs that are touching the ground and a build up of leaves and limbs underneath. Ugly and definitely a fire hazard. But, again, it's going to have to wait until we have cooler weather and can get the burn pile going again. And hopefully by that time the rattle snakes will be in hibernation!

We did get the food storage room reorganized and made room for canned peaches and pie apples at the end of the month. Took an inventory and we're not missing much before winter sets in. And we made room in our feed area and started purchasing goat grain and poultry food ahead, hoping to get more in storage before prices start going up locally.

Our 'new' antique wood cook stove is sitting in the shop. We picked up a sand blaster that we can use outside to clean some of the parts. We located a company that will sell us a new firebox for it. We couldn't find stove black polish for the cast iron parts locally, so that's been ordered. We got a porcelain repair kit to try out and if that doesn't work we may end up using Cerakote on some of the parts. It's going to be an interesting project, as soon as the weather cools that is!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We drove out to look at some property, I found. Tying to decide if we will make an offer.
Brought a couple of barrels up to be scrubbed and aired out for dry storage.

Cuz called last night bragging about how much electrity he is generating. 

He asked me if I could get him started on knitting...Ha! He wants to knit up some afghans/ throws before cold weather sets in. Made me think of Forerunner! 

I only wish I could knit as good as Forerunner!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Spent yesterday dealing with 20# of butternut squash. Peeled,steamed and into freezer bags. Hopefully can get more. Our squash was actually doing well this year until Mr. Drought took over. Have gotten zucchini though so lots of that frozen up for bread this winter. Pinetree Gardens sent a different variety than I ordered apologizing and offering me credit next year if I didn't like it but,actually, first sucessful zucchini we've grown. Either that or the weather is so darn goffy that we just hit the sweet spot for planting it.

Today's project is more canned coleslaw. My family loves it. So glad someone on HT posted the recipe. With the beef now in the freezer not much room in there for anything else. I'm somewhat leary of having too much frozen stuff. We have generator and can keep cold for a few days but not forever.

Supposed to rain today and maybe this weekend. Got a couple of inches in violent storms past weekend but quickly soaked in and you'd never know it rained. Did green the grass a bit and a trip to our hayfield showed alot of grass under the tall brown weeds so did some quick fence patching and will let the cow out there.

First Ambrosia melon from the garden...they're all mine 'cause no one else here likes canteloupe. My patch is spreading and about the only thing I keep watered anymore 'cept my new bean patch and my struggling baby fruit trees/blueberries. What a year to choose for increasing our home fruit production. With the rain I noted several Early Girl plants with blossoms and baby tomatoes so staked them up and mulched heavily. Still time for them to mature, I think. We tied Opalaka paste tomatoes this year and they were quite sucessful. About a 5 gal. pail in all. Meatier than Romas

One sleeve left to do on first sweater I've ever made for me. Always something on the needles for someone else. Got acrylic yarn from KnitPicks.com : Knitting Yarn, Books, Patterns, Needles & Accessories A total different category of acrylic than RedHeart. Soft and not splitty. Wanted something I could throw on and wash easily. Another quilt almost done,too. Might as well accomplish stuff indoors since only can spend early am's outdoors comfortably. Trying to spend an hour a day getting rid of stuff...books are the hardest to give up!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

111F today! UGH! MAKE IT STOP!!
I am soooo tired of this heat and drought!
It's all I can do to get early chores done, before I am just melted.

Picked up a few (cough) bargains. Stuff is already surging in price. Our gas has gone up 19cents this week.

Mutti - I have 3 quilts started ....I need to find some time to get back on them.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD...the heat makes me a sluggard so my plan has been to work one hour a day on my quilt project and knit without fail while watching mindless TV. Usually once I sit at the sewing machine I get involved but have to push to get started in this endless heat. Think the air conditioner in my sewing room is on its' last legs. At least our temps have dropped...to low 90's but still a bit of improvement! Maybe in mid 80's this weekend with rain but won't let myself get too excited......


----------



## galee (Apr 29, 2008)

It's hot here in FL but not anywhere near TX temps. I feel your pain.....My muscadines are coming in so picking and putting in steam juicer everyday. We are just doing juice this year, we have enough wine with the 80 bottles from last year. I sent 5 roosters from my last hatch to freezer camp today. I had to do it myself as DH and SIL don't like to kill things if they don't have to. I don't mind.....5 more to do on Saturday. I should plant my tomato seeds for starts tomorrow and take the plastic up off the garden plot--its been baking in the sun for 2 months. It will be time to plant other seeds in a week or so. Hope no hurricanes this year and no early freezes like last year.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Temps have moderated here to 80's during the day and last night a down right chilly 53. Still no moisture. Cash corn this a.m. was $8.29. I just can't get over $8.29 a bushel for corn. I can recall when 50Â¢ was considered a good price!!!!!! 

I'm hoping to can tomato juice tomorrow. I'm thinking that will be the only thing I have to can this year. I'm also considering dehyrdrating some potatoes as we do have a good harvest but I'm not sure they are going to keep. I already had to dump one basket to fine a rotten potato. 

Our extra bedroom is tiny 10x10 and dh wants to put a double bed in there so I need to get it cleaned out. Obviously, there will be no room for anything else with a double bed in there. I was hoping to do a day bed but the cost is prohibitive. If I could find a good used day bed and then just buy new mattresses I'd be a happy camper, but so far no luck.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I just finished canning 5 pints of crushed tomatoes and 2 pints of tomato juice. We are supposed to can green beans tonight. Still have two rows of beans to pull up. 

My cabbage is still small but I think I'll try to make some chow chow from it when it is ready. 

We have to run to town later today and I'm hoping to swing by Dollar General to buy a few more packets of seeds.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

julieq - I was just in Fortuna and Hydesville this last Wednesday (2 days ago). It was sunny and almost 80 degrees down there, as compared to the foggy days we have up the hill above Arcata/ Humboldt Bay..

But today I got my new fridge which is a smaller and an energy efficent model, So I am waiting for it to cool down inside, before I start putting items into it. Due to my old fridge getting above 50 degrees F, I had to throw away food items such as mayonaise, sauces, and some items from the small freezer that had thawed and then were re-frozen. I sure hate to throw away food, but I really hate having a case of food-poisoning even more!

The sun has made an appearance today, so I'll have a nice drive when the neighbor and myself go to town later this afternoon. He has to get his truck out of the shop, and I am going food shopping for filling the new fridge. I have the sales papers out and my route is mapped. Plus that will allow me to toss out the 'bad food' into an apartment dumpster down in town. That way I am not having rotting food around the house - drawing in the local wildlife such as raccoons, foxes, bears, and the mountain lions. Other neighbors (on a different road) have been complaining about the critters getting into their trash recently.

This weekend is going to involve more wood cutting and gardening - so tonight I may stay in town for awhile and see about watching the bright city lights after dark..


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

radiofish said:


> julieq - I was just in Fortuna and Hydesville this last Wednesday (2 days ago). It was sunny and almost 80 degrees down there, as compared to the foggy days we have up the hill above Arcata/ Humboldt Bay..
> 
> But today I got my new fridge which is a smaller and an energy efficent model, So I am waiting for it to cool down inside, before I start putting items into it. Due to my old fridge getting above 50 degrees F, I had to throw away food items such as mayonaise, sauces, and some items from the small freezer that had thawed and then were re-frozen. I sure hate to throw away food, but I really hate having a case of food-poisoning even more!
> 
> ...


80 degrees is unusual for Humboldt County. We built a home in Hydesville, which is still located there on a mountain top with 11 acres, and my brother and SIL and family live in Carlotta.

Sorry about your loss of food. We almost had that happen recently as DH unplugged the chest freezer to plug in the compressor to air up the tire on my riding mower. Went to get something out of the freezer a couple of days later and finally noticed it was unplugged! Fortunately everything was still OK. I've been trying to get all the meat in there canned up and on the shelf, but I'm waiting for cooler weather to finish. Even with the AC on, it gets near 80 in the kitchen when I'm canning in the afternoons and at this age I can't handle it. 

If you get near the coast will you please get a couple of photos? I miss the coast SO much! I haven't been back there on the north coast since I think about 1989, although we've visited the southern California coast where DH's family lives since then. It's just not the same as 'home'.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I went and scored the bargains down in town this afternoon/ early evening. That was my 1st mistake, I was caught in the afterwork crowds in the checkout lines!
Yet I was so excited about a new fridge, I forgot how much smaller it is than my old one - mistake #2.. 
So I now have stuff shoved and crammed in there all willy-nilly. 
That and I am wondering, 'if I make potato salad this weekend, where will I put it at?'

I took a couple of coolers with me to keep my food cold, so I did stay in town and saw the bright lights up close. I think that in the future - I will just stay at home and enjoy them from off in the distance! 
But from a friend I did score some Piroshki (Polish Stuffed Pastries), so I am on the hook to supply my source with some Polish Style Stuffed Cabbage (Gumulki) in the near future. I am so used to cooking that dish in order to feed 8 to 13 or more servings for my family - that I need to write out the recipe and scale it back a bit. I learned that style of cooking from my mom and grandma, and I never really follow a written recipe in cooking Polish dishes. I use cookbooks as a starting point, and experiment till I find what works for me,

julieq - I just went and uploaded some local Humboldt County Ocean/ Beach pics from my digital files.
You should know about being a local, and not going out to the beach every day.
I need to get down there to the beach more often!
Next week I will be down in Ferndale, for the opening of the County Fair.

Here is a link to a bunch of the local beach and river photos.

Behind The Redwood Curtain

TDD - Hope that the water pics make you feel a bit cooler. 
I was stationed out at 29 Palms in the SoCal desert, so I tend to try and avoid any extreme high or low temperatures these days.
That is part of why I live here in the fog!

Here is the view from the lookout up here on the property looking over the North end of Humboldt Bay, when the tide is out. 
I can see from the bridges going to the Marina at Woodley Island (Eureka Boat Basin) up the coast towards Trinidad from below the house.










Here is one of the docks out at the marina on Woodley Island










From the Samoa Spit on the ocean side of Humboldt Bay looking up at Fickle Hill - towards where I live at near the top. 










From the North Jetty at the opening for Humboldt Bay










Looking North towards Trinidad Head










At the beach near Freshwater Lagoon just South of Orick, California
Where the RVs used to line up 3 deep for over a mile and a half, along Hwy 101. 
Now it is part of Redwood National Park, and there is no more free overnight parking is allowed along the ocean.










A different beach access at the end of 3rd Street in Crescent City.
There is a short metal catwalk, then a circular stairway down to the beach.
My nephews thought it was "cool"!










I did try to find some pics, where the sun was shining!!!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Off to the shooting gallery to get my weekly practice in. Then I will try to get some things accomplished. A Farmers Market run, etc.

We have a "Cool" front here......It will only be 100F today. (WOOP-WOOP) It does feel better outside this am. It won't last!

Also, Guess what? We have WildFires...again! So DH is on point. All trailers and trucks have tires aired up and we are at the ready.

Mutti : I am still working my contract job until Dec. I have allowed it to take me away from quilting, knitting, etc.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing those photos Radiofish! They're just beautiful! I used to fish off the jetty when I was growing up. 

DH took this photo about ten days ago when he and a friend took a couple of visiting Marines on a four wheeler run above Sun Valley. This is what the high desert looks like. 
http://www.qsfdairygoats.com/SunValley.jpg


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Tried my hand at home made corn tortillas ( failed, got another recipe to try) but did get flour tortillas made  ONE LESS thing to have to buy!!! Then made an apple crisp from some apples I was gifted!! Thats desert tonight!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Got 50 lbs of Carrots and 25 lbs of Zucchini at the Restaurant Supply store. Canning jars are steralizing right now. So, I will be hard at it for the rest of the forseeable future. 

Stopped by Cheaper than dirt, picked up some Gamma lids and another WaterBob.
Found some Heirloom seeds at the Feed Store. Helped a friend get a pickle barrel and a 330 gal caged tank to catch water...should it ever rain again. also found 4 large Pork Loins. 
Pretty good day.....but, it is far from being over yet!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I used my poor arthritic hands and chopped tomatoes for salsa. I got 15 half pints sealed and a pint for the fridge. I am tired of throwing out the second half of a pint of salsa hence the half pints this year. 

My son came today and ran the lawn mower over the green bean to mulch them into the garden. He also moved the rest of last falls leaves from the storage hoop to the garden. I also flattened a large box and a 50# wheat bag and put them in the garden under the leaves. Little by little I'm getting everything well mulched. I've got to decide where I'm going to put my new mini greenhouse that dh made. I want to double dig the area, add leaf compost and water it very very good before planting.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DONE! Got home this morning from the "big city" where my folks are just in time to run to church for an "after service meet and great" with new youth pastor. That checks off the last item on our 4 weeks of straight running....well almost DH and DS aren't home yet from white water rafting with the Scouts....they'll be home in a few hours. 

Sat last night in the kitchen and chatted with my mom about the things "Doc Smith" use to keep in his medicine cabinet. Ray wasn't really a Dr, but he's "the guy that knew" and who everyone went to in the valley when they needed help (he was likely in his 80's when mom was a kid....he and my great grandma shared a house/cabin....back then in that region the older people would do just that, yet not "shack up". "Real" Dr's were hours away back then, there is one or two within a 45 min drive now. Good home remedy/herbal information!! Now I have a mini shopping list: oil of clove, jewel weed (ok, this isn't a shopping item.....more of a "locate" item), lydia pink-ums (we have no idea how to spell this....we hope Google can figure it out, lol), etc. I also need to research the medicinal herb seed I bought from My Patriot. Want to make up a binder full of this information so I can start planting these items next year.

Been putting my ripe tomatoes in the freezer as they are just starting. Looks like I came home to a bunch more on the verge of being ready to pick. Hope to actually be able to get them "sauced" and caned this week. More beans will need to head to "caner camp", too.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Last Canner full is de-pressureizing . I have almost all the carrots sliced and in cold water. I am pooped out . 56 Pints of sliced carrots....so far. Zuchinni is still in the fridge - untouched.
I got a few things vac-packed... but, I have just run out of steam.

When I catch my second wind...I have to iron my jeans for work.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Here ya go.... Lydia Pinkham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And one place to get it..... Amazon.com: lydia pinkham


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD...wow,that is alot of canning. We plan to hit the Amish auction Tues and hopefully pick up beans to can, more cabbage for kraut and perhaps, carrots. Have a 5 gal. bucket of Romas here to run thru the Squeezo today and turn into pizza sauce. Got in on the 15% off Honeyville deal and ordered 50# oat groats for DH. He has a little machine that flakes it and it really makes great oatmeal with all the bran. I use it in the 3 loafs of oatmeal bread I make weekly.yum.

Ou weather has been gloriously "cool" last couple of days and predicted same thru the week....in the 80's! At least you can work out in the yard/garden without melting. Cleared all the garden but the few things still producing like canteloupe and and zucchini and tomatoes. Pulled 40# onions and have them curing on wire bench in shed. Last year Pa "helped" and put them in the greenhouse unbeknown to me and they cooked. Good thing about being retired and on the spot when things need done. The Dakota Tears heirloom variety had many in 2-3# each range. Also got the flower beds all cleared around house and hauled rotted woodchips to them and around all the shrubs. Rabbits so desperate they actually ate the hollyhocks to stubs....never saw that before. Apparently they didn't like the hostas. The two climbing roses flowering again. Hopeful of a good crop of hips from them this year. Harvested my mint...strange type of wasp...yellow stripes that make you think they are bees at first but black all over. Need to find my bug book and look them up. 

Think our rascal armadillo is living under the woodpile so plan of scaring him out...Pa runing chainsaw and me with shotgun. He has made our farmyard a danger area with his holes. Haven't got time for broken ankle. Really need to hit the woodpile soon. About 30 huge logs in sideyard and Lord knows how many tops in the woods from logging last year. The list of chores never gets any shorter!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Was able to get 1 more load of carrots done this a.m., before I have to leave. Dr. appt early, then my contract job. Both dehydrators have been unloaded and reloaded.
Already went out to feed.
I am dragging this morn and guzzling coffee.

Lots of wind damage last night real close to us.... but, alas, not a drop of rain here. Lightning started more wildfires.

We are still reaching the 100's....... and as hard as I am trying to plan a fall garden.....I just can't get out there and work in this smothering heat.

Mutti - I wish we had Amish type store's and auctions here....

We are having a big problem with ***** and ground hogs this year.

Oh I forgot... I also bought 40 lbs of Bacon to can.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Didn't get anything done last night. Had to go pick up one of my pet Parrots at the Vet's office....and get her settled in. 

I have a load in the canner right now. Then I'll be off to work. DH has been really busy here. He worries me in this heat.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:banana:Holy Cow!! Raaain!!! FINALLY!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

May you get enough rain that you are stuck inside all day!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Boy,what torture that would be...stuck inside listening to rain all day!! Bring it on.

Went to the Amish auctions yesterday. Only one box of beans at either one. Too many people bidding on that! So came home and planted two empty boxes with beans, got 'em covered with chicken wire to keep out the bunnies,groundhogs,etc.etc that have been eating my garden. Should make beans being a 42 day variety. I've planted them way later than this. Laid a soaker hose in each box so that should make it rain! Yeah sure it will.

Two deer munching on my hard-as-rock pears this am. Go for it ...a very grainy variety that was wild here when we came. They don't even scare away when you come out.

Did have a pleasant day off the farm; something we rarely do. Got my fill of working windmills, baby Belgiums, horses and buggies. Hit the Mennonite stores for some good produce, dehydrated potato slices,sea salt, 50# bag of rice, potatoes. Last of the peaches they'll carry this year but restrained myself as did plenty last year. $10 a box was a deal though. Saw 13 turkeys and several deer coming home. This drought has been really hard on the wild animals,too. Glad two of our farm ponds have springs and still full. Son figures all those deer will love it here so much they'll stick around for hunting season! Since he and his wife both got deer here last year I think he won't have to worry. All the neighbors who used to hunt have moved away or died so not much hunting pressure.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hit the floor running this morning. Bills paid before my first cup of coffee! Schooled the kids then went and did the "Pay day" shopping. Not much on the list we needed, so I do a bit of stocking up. I did buy one of those pull behind shopping carts, $15 at Aldi's. I've been wanting one as we have a grocery store within walking distance. It's not the best priced store, but they do have good sales. 

Came home and now we are working on caning. Relish is going into jars, kids are picking the beans, tomatoes we picked the last 2 weeks are thawing. Next I need to go pick the beets. Hope it goes fast, it's all water bath (pickled beans and beets....don't sic the caning police on me....it's legal )


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Picked up the keys to the homestead today!! Woot!

So the next few weeks/months will be super busy and filled with a lot of clearing out of stuff. A lot of the flowers the landlady planted either have to go, be moved or cleaned up a bit. Then DH gets to have fun with setting up winter beds, a temporary mini greenhouse and checking over fencing.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jessi-That is wonderful news! Congrats!!

Had another evening, of not getting anything accomplished. Grrr.

Still canning carrots and I must get those Zucchini processed. I hate when things get in my way, when I am trying to can!!! 

A gal at work came over and asked me about Canners....She is going to buy one. Then she asked if I would coach her thru the process. 

We got 2" of Blessed rain, yesterday and our temps were only 99F! I opened the door to let one of the dogs out, just a minute ago and it was raining very lightly.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Jessi...congratulations and welcome to the homesteading adventure. Everyone thought we were nuts 45 years ago when we bought our first bare 20 acres, moved in a run down trailer and put in a big garden. But we were so excited and have never looked back. Hope your journey is everything you dreamed.

TDD...hope your rain is the rain moving into MO. What a blessing for you.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ya'll were SO right!! I listened last year when some of you were singing the praises of the Victorio Food Strainer. DH gave me one for Christmas and I used it today for the first time! 6 qts of tomato are now canned, with NO seeds or skins! I spent most of the day letting it slowly cook down to 6 qts (plus enough to top pizzas for dinner tomorrow night). Seems like I should have gotten allot more done, today, but then yesterday was overly productive....so anything less then running myself into the ground seems like too little, lol.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> We got 2" of Blessed rain, yesterday and our temps were only 99F! I opened the door to let one of the dogs out, just a minute ago and it was raining very lightly.


I bet your getting the fall garden itch, now....lower temps and rain! I know what melting snow does to me in March, lol.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

lots and lots of rain today...think it revived the poor cucumbers enough that the few left on it might actually mature! Green pepper is doing horribly, not a single pepper that doesn't start rotting before it's even mature enough to pick. DH's jalapeno is clipping along just fine though...go figure as he's the only one in the house that eats them. 

Grabbed lots of extra hours at work next week...hope it last through until time for me to start clinicals, then it will be adieu to the fast food slave trade (hopefully for good).


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ordered 2 cases of Corn on the cob.....so, I'll be cutting and canning like crazy. Brought in another AA Canner....It's time to double down and get this stuff knocked out. I may even give up my range practice day. 
No more measurable rain.....but there is some in the forecast for the next few days.....we will see. We were excited to see our big catchment tanks filling back up.

It should be a small tad cooler this weekend....maybe I won't feel like I am going to "pass on", down in that HOT kitchen, before I get through canning.

i have an appointment with the Oncologist, Monday.....Wish me luck!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Worked on putting the items I canned up this week away. Noticed I have a problem.....all the new shelves we made last year, well, they are full. I'm running out of space! It's a nice problem to have because it means we have a nice supply of food...BUT....it's not enough! Maybe its time to do some re-organization to make more space and get DH back in the garage making me boxes for jars (so I can use those last 8 inches I can't reach). 

With the meat sales this last few weeks, my meat section is over full and spilling into another room. I buy lots when prices are low and fill jars. But we've been eating more "fresh" meat then canned lately, so we have too much (as if that's possible). 

It's a good time of year to buy plastic tubs, may need to go get a few so I can re-organize some of the odd shaped items (pouches of this and that). Then I could stack them under beds, in closets, etc. 

DH is off at the range practicing. Bow season starts next month!!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Ive been lazy as far as "homesteading" latley.. but getting back into the grind at work..the of course ... go to work (school) and end up sick!! Darn germs!! My garden is all dead, we FINALLY got some rain too!! but have to hunt down a neighbors cat!!! SSS!!! It got in our coop today and killed a chicken and all but plucked the rooster! All before 6 am!! Dh thought rooster was getting frisky... i went to look and saw nothing but feathers around!! found the body mutilated and head missing... (this same cat chased off deer last year) We seen it on the neighbors porch CLEANING itself at 6:30 ERRRGGG...

Bow season starts Sept 1st here, but with the heat/ticks/chiggars.. hubby usually waits til Oct... I told him this year we need to get 7 deer ... last year was 5... NEED to stock up!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well I bit the bullet and called the Dr. I have an appt next Tuesday to discuss getting my hearing restored in my left ear. The idea of "elective surgery" bugs me.....but if SHTF being able to hear out of two ears would be good. I can't imagine what the change will be like....been 25+ yrs since that ear worked correctly. My guess it it will be done by the end of the month. Shouldn't cost too much as we have already met our deductible, which is why we are doing it now, so they will pay 80%.

Ammo sale at one of the local shops. Nothing crazy cheap....mostly "regular sale price", but we needed a few things. 1 of these 2 of those adds up quick! Still need some 20 ga slugs, they only had one box. DH is planning on taking DS out this year for Youth Gun, it will be his first time. So we need to get 2 more boxes of slugs. One for DS to get the feel of slugs and one for DH to sight in the new scope. Told him to get a 3rd for me, so I can get the feel of slugs in that gun......if I go out hunting I will likely use that gun as it's lighter then mine. I've only shots slugs once before and I didn't like it at all.....but we realized those were rather "hot", so they kicked like a mule in sever pain, lol. I need to try it again, but due to my good memory.....I'd rather try a lighter load in the 20 ga, verse my 12 ga., first. Maybe next year I'll be willing to try a lighter load in my gun.....maybe.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Jen - best wishes on the ear procedure. may you get all your hearing back.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen, Yes, best wishes on your surgery. and, my prayers.

Be sure to use "QUALITY" ear protection, when you are around gun fire. When I am shooting a rifle or shot gun, I use both foam ear plugs and electronic ears. I am not crazy about slugs, either. Plus, They are a buck each!!! A 20 gage will definately be easier on ya!

The canners rolling and I waiting for them to finish.
I am running out to pick up the corn I ordered, so I will be way busy on that. 

It is a scoach cooler, right at 100, but the humidity is brutal. And I am making my own Humidity in the kitchen with all that steam and boiling water.

Yep, we had a cold front come thru and drop out temps a full 10 degrees, and we are still at 100F!!!! WAAAAAAH!

Well....off I go. Everyone have a great one!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Our storms dropped temps to 80's....heavenly, well,would be if the humidity was over 70%. Son coming this week with pickup truck so went to that hot garage and got another load ready for the dump. Pa took the household trash/garbage yesterday and no one around at the recycle center--unlocked though-- so he put it in a dumpster. Probably get a ticket in the mail as they have cameras all around but sure wasn't gonna haul the stinky stuff back 20 miles. We recycle there regularly so know we buy our $1.50tickets per bag. Used to be free but always have the slobs who can't put stuff in the dumpsters and spoil things for everyone.

Got the 50# oat groats from Honeyville and put up in buckets. Looks like canning season is over around here except for beans if my late planted ones do well. So put everythng away in garage store room. Was so tired of my kitchen looking like warehouse and it need deep cleaning badly. I dream of new flooring that looks like I washed it when I'm done!

son bought me the electronic ear protection and helped my shooting as I don't anticipate the noise anymore. Helpful to me. He was at VA yesterday concerning his disabilty from Iraq roadside bomb explosion. Military hasn't refilled job openings at Fort Leonard Wood where he works so doing alot out-of town OT. He and DIL who is medic have decided to buy the house they are renting. It is really nice and set up with apartment in the basement they could rent out if times get worse. They really lucked into it...looking for a rental they happened to be walking thru Walmart still in uniform from work and a couple overheard them talking about it and offered them this house for as long as they wanted and promised to not sell it out from under them.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Be sure to use "QUALITY" ear protection, when you are around gun fire.


:thumb::thumb::thumb: You Betcha!! Love my electronic "ear-mops" (DS's name for them when he was tiny....it stuck)


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I got to go along with dh to cut firewood for the first time in ages today. I usually hang out at home and watch the kiddos but my mom offered to keep them a while today and I saved my time until dh was going to pick up the firewood. He had previously drug the trees out and today he cut the tree up and we loaded the rounds onto the truck. When we got back, we used the log splitter to make it more manageable. One of our friends went along and it worked well with the three of us. Dh is always looking to increase the wood pile.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I canned 50 more pints of salsa. 56 pints of carrot pickles. I am still working on the 2 cases of corn.

I taught a friend how to can and loaned her one of my old canners....I usually do loan out anything!! But, she is truly sincere in her efforts, and I didn't have to do all the work!. She has ordered a AA 921! woot!

She even Skyped me a couple of times to make sure she was doing it correctly.! LOL!!

We had a very unexpected 4.25 " of rain fall from the heavens, late Saturday! Thank GOODNESS! The temps are a good bit lower , but the humidity has made up for that!

I bought an electric smoker, Rechargeable Jerky blaster, a jerky slicer, and a new injector set up. But I have to get all this canning done first. Dh Bought another Gennie, he had been waiting to go ond sale.

HBGirl - Thankfully, We are super good on firewood. So, that is one chore off of our fall list.

As, soon as I catch my canning up... I'm going to get me fall seeds started this week.

Oncologist appt later this morn.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Busy day ahead of me, today. Been up a few hours pulling school stuff together. We homeschool and I want to be better organized this year! Kids have dentist appts early this morning over in the big shopping district. So I look at the ads in the Sunday paper.....quilting fabric is on sale at JoAnn's (only fabric store within reasonable distance). I want to learn to quilt, so I going to use my teacher discount and go buy some fabric. Will hit the party store next door to them to get invites for DD's b-day. (Can she really be turning 10!!??). Then we rush home to do a bit of school and laundry then walk up to the eye Dr's for check-ups. I really need to be better about taking my calendar with me so I don't book back-to-back appointments like this :hair

DD is having her first "friend" party and it will be a sleep over......so I was laying in bed trying to work out the menus at 3 am, so I just got up. One of her friends, from my parents campground, was just (in the last few weeks) diagnosed diabetic. So I'm trying to decided if I can "deal" with that and add her to the invite list. I don't know them very well....but my parents do and DD has been invited to the little girls B-day the last 3 yrs and had fun (great family....3 generation all camping together every weekend) I think I have it figured out. Searching online I discovered Pillsbury makes sugar free icing :nanner:. DD want's cupcakes and I already have a sugar free cake mix, so it will be easy to make some with sugar and some sugar free (my Dad's diabetic, too, which is why I have the cake mix.....so I won't be singling anyone out!). Breakfast is the next hurdle....not only is one child diabetic, but another is Jewish....so no bacon, sausage, etc. Maybe eggs, fruit, pancakes and sugar free syrup for all. If they ask about the syrup, I'll just tell them they had enough sugar the night before and I'm being kind to their parents, LOL.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I never explain food to kids. It is what it is and they can choose to eat it or to leave it. Commentary not welcome.

I would run my menu by the diabetic girl's parents to see if it meets their approval. 

I think you're doing a great job of making sure your menus will work for everyone. Its not easy with so many different issues. You might add a relish tray with cauliflower, broccoli, carrot, pepper, and celery sticks as a good choice for kids and adults. My great nephews and nieces park themselves around the table at mom's gabbing and eating and the next thing you know the tray is empty.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

It is amazing how having a diabetic dad warped my life! Can hardly make myself not have two veggies, a protein and a starch for supper! Was just talking to DH about all the foods I never had as a kid. No chips, no soda,no pizza,a rare cookie and we had candy night once a week! But we ate well and my schoolteacher mom canned large amts fruit every summer. Always had the cellar full of peaches,plums,pears,cherries,applesauce even though we were city dwellers. Mom would take us to the orchards. Taught us to cook young and my twin sis and I soon took over cooking alternating evening meals. Planned the meals,too. My boys all learned to do everything on the farm; both inside and out and they often remark on how helpless some of their friends. Hopefully they are well prepared to be survivors.


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

Buying organic wheat berries at $.69/lb and putting them in buckets. Also repainting my basement and putting down epoxy floor hoping to keep the basement dryer and make the area nicer.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I think you're doing a great job of making sure your menus will work for everyone. Its not easy with so many different issues. You might add a relish tray with cauliflower, broccoli, carrot, pepper, and celery sticks as a good choice for kids and adults. My great nephews and nieces park themselves around the table at mom's gabbing and eating and the next thing you know the tray is empty.


Veggie Tray!! Why didn't I think of that? Veggie trays empty fast around here, too. 

That would be the perfect munchies they can get chips and "junk" at home I don't need to be feeding to to them, too. I think we are going to go sugar-free for everyone. The little girl is very new to diabetes (diagnosed 4-6 weeks ago) and is very resistant to having to have diet this or sugar free that....so if everyone is eating the sugar free, she won't be different (or have a choice, lol).


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Great day out at the homestead today...checked over the blackberry patches, drought didn't do much harm it seems since there are dozens of 1st year canes just as pretty as can be (hope next year brings lots of berries!). Dug a little deeper into the trees on the property and found at least two very healthy hickory nut trees just loaded with goodies. Cleared out a massive old rose bush in front of the house that had a horrible bite (some of those thorns were well over an inch long...ouch) and got some stuff moved in.

It's going to be an in stages process, this move...we can't afford to get a big Uhaul (or the likes) so taking as much in the vehicles as we can on days off when we go to work on the property.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, I think last month I mentioned moving the freezer into the house from the hot garage. It finally happened this evening. Had 2 large racks in the pantry but only one will fit now because of the freezer. Will put the other rack where the freezer was in the garage. Now begins the rearranging of the food. It still sits on the table, floor and coffee table. Been there a month now.

We have another huge rack in the garage (came from a Wal Mart remodel) with 3 shelves. (our garage has a concrete roof and the sides are buried in the ground) I mentioned to Bill that I wanted to rearrange that and bring in our camping equipment and put it on the top shelf, just in case a tornado took out the shop. Our 5th wheel sits by the shop and would be gone too. He actually thought that would be a good idea. I about fell over from disbelief!!!! And he actually mentioned bringing our little port-a-potty inside and putting it in the safe room!!!! Again, I about fell over from disbelief. And he mentioned the bottles of water I have in the safe room and thought, ok they should stay just in case we may be in there for awhile, if anything happens.

Tomorrow night he said he would put up the kitchen cabinet that got taken down 1 1/2 years ago. I remained very calm thru all this conversation but kept thinking to myself, "who are you and where is my hubby?".

A small, teeny, tiny glimmer of hope..........


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, all. Haven't been doing a lot of homesteady stuff lately, but did take a load of goats to the auction Friday, with plans to take the rest next Friday. Shoveled out the chicken house today, and worked on moving pallets into place for the pigs. They are growing fast and should be ready to butcher in a couple months. I hope to be down to just a trio of goats, a horse, and maybe an alpaca by winter.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Very widespead lite rain ( HAPPY DANCE) . It won't last long, but we have it right now!!

Canners/Dehydrators still running. Have 1 case of corn shucked and chilling in salt/sugar water...one more to go.

Spent most of the day at the Oncologist yesterday...all went pretty good!!( More Happy Dancing).

On a serious note: West Nile is Rampant here over 600 cases reported and numerous deaths. Ariel spraying going on in some counties......which is taking a toll on bees and other beneficials. Please keep stagnant water emptied. Please.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Deer back in the orchard....eating the pears but they are a grainy type that are barely edible so really don't care. Plans are to eat the deer this fall anyhow! So checking out the orchard found a pretty young Granny Smith had come thru with over 30# apples in oour drought. Surprize. Made a pie, why not? Apple butter in the crock pot.

Had an excellent harvest of onions this year. Nicely cured now so into the bag and over 60# stored. Many of the heirloom Dakota Tears in 2-3# range. Canteloupes and zucchinis about all that's left in the garden. The newly planted beans up and protected from the rabbits and have planted fall spinach,kale,chard. Using these cooler days to clear garden in case we get enough rain to put rye/hairy vetch cover crop on this fall.

New pullets starting to lay well. A pullet chick turned out to be rooster which actually is a good thing as maybe we can raise our own next year. Chicks are getting too expensive plus could sell to neighbors as they all want the Americaunas. Beef we recently butchered is the best we've ever had. Angus cross. Next candidate just had his last bottle. Milk replacer is not cheap stuff. Found a lead to hair sheep locally but don't know if we can find enough decent hay to get them this year. Suppose to have Oct lambs due. Also have heirloom pigs. At one time we raised everything here but gradually got away from anything but gardening and chickens. Times now dictate that we get back to more intensive food production for ourselves and our childrens' families.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

not much prepping going on here  worried Im falling behind... but double dr appts for the kiddos and working I dont have much time.. and with hubby STILL not having any work.. cant squeeze out any extra funds. Garden finally died (gotta replenish my canning lids) chickens dont like this heat either and are in molt which = less eggs.. So just trying to hope fall is better (deer season kicks off on the 1st... so gearing up for that)


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm tired!! Spent the last 2 days trying to get all the food back in the pantry and cabinets. Almost a total rearrangement. Got the cabinet up (yeah!!) had to go get the neighbor to help (had to find him first...he was out in the woods cutting trails). Also remembered I had 2 over the door racks with 6 shelves on them, but only about 5" wide. Convinced Bill to hang them on the wall behind the door leading into the pantry. Putting light weight stuff on it. Got everything cleaned and wiped down.

Got the port-a-potty in the safe room, put the enzyme packets in it along with some trash bags and T-paper. Bill even made the comment, "I see you got it in here already."!!! Then he mentioned it might be a good idea to have some ready to eat food in the safe room, such as granola bars, energy bars and such!! Hmmm, ok, I told him I would work on that.

This gave me the chance to go thru everything and as I did I have a list going of what I need to replace and also a list of things not to get anymore. There is more to do, of course. Will start to tackle the garage on Saturday. Have the grandkids tomorrow into Sat so will begin after they go home.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Kids and I sliced and dices 24 green peppers that are now drying. 

Pulled all the ingredients together to make up a batch (or two) of salsa to can tomorrow.

I have the fabric, directions and "supplies" to try my hand at quilting. I think I will work on that this weekend. I plan to make place mats using log cabin squares. I've wanted to learn to quilt for years but never have the time. So I'm going to just do it and see what happens, kids might be getting cereal for lunch and supper, lol.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Canned applesauce again today and will do the same tomorrow. A gal DH is doing some work for let us take all the apples we want. So far I have put up 31 pints of applesauce and should get at least another 40. Also eating out of the garden, zuchinni, cantalope, tomatoes and cucumbers. Hoping my fall green beans produce as the summer ones didn't do well. Also waiting on the cabbage so I can do some sauerkraut.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Trying to finish my canning this weekend... I'm getting worn out with it! I hate to say that... but, I too, am tired!

Jen - Lots of experienced quilters over on the HT Sewing Forum. They cheer me on. I'm pretty new at it , too! It is super hard to eeek out the time for me. Maybe you can work on it in your down time for your hearing healing.

I am trying to read "Seeds of Deception"... I am only a few pages in and....WOW!!

Still haven't tried my new smoker and jerky shooter......

We went to the Feed store, yesterday and did our big order. Still buying all the hay we can get out hands on. Bought some Mosquito Dunks to plop around. West Nile is over 600 cases in our general area now.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Jen - Lots of experienced quilters over on the HT Sewing Forum. They cheer me on. I'm pretty new at it , too! It is super hard to eeek out the time for me. *Maybe you can work on it in your down time for your hearing healing.*


You're funny! 2 days after surgery I'll be teaching a homeschool science class. It's "mom taught" so each mom takes 2 lessons to teach, I signed up for the first two to get them done. Down time to heal....not in this house.

I did go to Fiber Arts and ask about quilt kits. Got lots of great suggestions. One lady suggested book written by Eleanor Burns, so when I was in town I peeked to see if I could find one.....I did for 40% off! And it was the one I really wanted after searching online....log cabin pattern. I think that should be an easy first time pattern....I'm not a big 9 patch fan.

Orchard I go to for apples is open for business.....I need to get down there and start the apple processing, soon. They often have other tree fruits if you get there early in the season. I'd love to find some peaches to make up some peach-blueberry pie filling.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ohio Dreamer...Quilt in a Day - Quilting Fabric, Quilt Patterns, Quilt Books, Quilt Rulers and Quilting Supplies by Eleanor Burns and www.EleaorBurns.com are her websites. She has TV show on Thurs.1pm on RFDTV on the Dish. Very instructional. Believe you can watch her making blocks online,too.I've only recently been able to get broadband and watch videos so spend too much time doing that! Log Cabin is an excellent first choice--it was the first quilt my son made in greens. Turned out so well he gave it to his friend for wedding present!!! Taught all 4 sons to cook,garden,can,clean,sew,knit,shop wisely. So far all do most of the cooking for their families. Pa taught them all the "manly" things...and me,too. Unfortunately most schools stuff the kids heads with facts and figures and no practical skills at all. Guess you can tell we homeschooled.....

Everyone is so busy with apples. While watching the burning barrel in our high fire danger zone I strolled around my orchard and was amazed how many other apple varieties that had small crops even with the severe drought. Gala,Wolf River,ArkBlack and Honeycrisp came thru. Hopefully the Mennonite store will have cases again this year. Still have 6 dozen pts. from last year. Feels odd to not be canning up a storm in August though.

Would appreciate a tried and true recipe for apple pie filling.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks! I set up the DVR to catch it, I didn't know she had a show. Looks like it's on 2:30 on Wednesday here.

Guess I'm leaning towards the sheeple end of the spectrum today. I sent DS out to set up my caning stove. "Um, mom you remember we are out of propane?" :smack "No, not till you mentioned it, son. How about steeling the one of out the gril?" "Okay....." a minute later, "Um, mom...that ones almost empty, too". Caning salsa inside today :teehee:.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Mutti, this must be the year for pullets turning out to be cockerels. I bought 3 Speckled Sussex and 3 Cuckoo Marans pullets this spring and ended up with a trio of each...one cockerel and 2 pullets of each breed. I'm fine with that, as I can raise purebreds of each now. 

I took 9 more goats to the auction today. Down to 3 does and a buck now. Came home and wormed the does...sure is easy to care for a few goats rather than the overwhelming herd!

While I was up north, I stopped at Wal-Mart...they have really expanded the prep section there. Added a #10 can each of butter powder and tomato powder to my stores. On the way home, I stopped .at a garage sale and hit prep paydirt. I found a 7.5' 2 man crosscut saw and got it for $62! I also got another Aladdin lamp for $11, a cow show halter for $2 and a nice, old handsaw for $5. I was pleased with all my finds, but I was thrilled to find the saw in wonderful shape for a decent price. Having a way to cut wood without power has been a hole I've been looking to fill for a long, long time!


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

Haven't had the funds to add a lot to the prep closet but have managed a few things. Purchased a minigreen house for $10. Big enough to get seeds started and to keep herbs, etc in next year. The shelves are nice so that I don't have pots all over the porch. 
I've dried and froze some zuchinni, herbs and put up some veggie soup and beef broth. I have added some flour, ramon, and peanut butter that I got on sale. 
As my potted veggies go away I'm mixing some chicken litter in with the old potting soil and putting away for next year. Hopefully won't have to buy more next year.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Jen......I secretly knew you would(could) not rest.....but, my heart was in the right place!!

I'm not in Apple counrty......so, I won't be doing much with Apples.

We have some rain showers, flirting with us....but, I think they are going to pass us by. Also, I was hopeing for a bit of rain out of Issac....but, that too, looks like it is going elsewhere.

I do hope everyone in it's path, with be ready.

I have been a slug this weekend...not feeling too sparklie. I stayed in bed all day, yesterday.....that's a first!! 
I am trying to talk myself into getting up and getting busy.....but, the spirit has not moved me ...yet!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DH drove 2 hrs to an NRA Home Defense class yesterday. The class ran long (about 2 hrs) because they kept having good discussions and going off coursel. There were only 3 students ( DH and a married couple).....but they still went "2 hr off course" LOL....glad I wasn't there. He left at 5:30 am and got home at 9 pm. I would have been upset being out that late/long due to conversations. But then I'm not a "people person", so I go to class wanting just the facts, then let me out of there so I can go home.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Went to Aldi's and stocked up the cabinets at the new place. Painted a little before that and scoped out the area the coop is going in...in the process scared a huge flock of bobwhites (lol) and got a good head count on the flock of wild turkeys that wander our road.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Went to the commissary today to get a few things on my list after the rearrangement of the kitchen/pantry from last week. Also got quite a few things to take along on our trip. We leave at the end of the week for Colorado for about 11-12 days. Am taking along more food than we usually do on these trips. I go back and forth on do I really want to go. But this is Bill's once a year trip to see his family.

Last Oct I went to TX for almost 3 weeks to take care of a friend after her surgery/hospital stay. She had me going to the store almost daily to buy food. I was a little uneasy with it all if something happened. So this time I am taking along a large cooler for meat, cheeses, lettuce, veggies, etc. Plus an assortment of crackers and dried fruit, cooked bacon, breads, some canned goods, etc. Some will be eaten on the way and the rest while we are there.

Will have my list with me just in case I find a good deal while we are visiting and as, no TV or computers will be around the world could go poof and I won't know it and then I won't need my list!!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

DH got the regular gas cans filled yesterday, but had to leave an older propane tank to be checked before they could refill it. Should be ready to pick up tomorrow. He picked up pallets for the hay due next month. I finished canning peaches and spaghetti sauce and then finally did a bit of house cleaning this afternoon. 

No more canning for a few days, so we're planning on cleaning goat pens in the mornings for the next few days. After the rain we had, the flies are super bad, so we're scraping pens and putting down pine shavings (which the flies seem to hate). I soaked our refillable fly catcher containers in bleach this evening, cleaned them and need to get them refilled and hung back out tomorrow morning.

We're hoping for cooler weather in the next week or so, as we have lots to do in the garden to prepare for winter. Although in this hot weather our tomatoes and squash are really productive. I mowed up leaves a couple of days ago and fed some to the goats and put the rest in the garden for mulch, but they're piling up again. 

Told DH it's so busy this time of year that I'm really looking forward to winter and just sitting down and doing some sewing!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We had a couple of ancient rotting HUGE Willow trees taken out. We are mostly cleaning up the mess! Dh trying to keep up with mowing..... I am chomping to get back in the garden....but, hey...103F coming back this week. I hoped just maybe the really hot weather had run it's course....oh well.

We all know here that you are a born and bread Texan.....If you know all 4 Seasons......
they are....Almost Summer...Summer.... still Summer.... and Christmas.

I've only been able to steal about 20 minutes a day for quilting.

Looking for loss leaders....but not impressed with what I am seeing.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Kind of a this week and next week "got it done"...made a deal with an aquaintance to acquire 25 three week old mixed breed chicks (don't know what the mix is just that they came from large+ brown eggs, lol). Have to work out scheduling kinks between the two of us but could be that they are in hand Monday. Dead excited!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Did our weekly town trip to recycle center,library, grocery store. Walmart has raised the price of l lb. butter from $1.70 to $2.48. Wow. Been getting it cheap for so long; cheaper than Aldi even. Still got 10# in freezer. A few good stockup deals that I had coupons for. Don't use many coupons as pretty much make everything from scratch we can. Libbys canned beans were .69 each which is darn cheap for here so bought three cases insurance. My big green bean patch is now knee high so may get a crop yet. Specially if we get some of this Issac rain as predicted. May get in the 5-6" range which is ok for us as we are on a high hill. Pa got up and checked the gutters as the creepy stone cellar under our kitchen can flood if they get too backed up.

The Americauna pullets have started laying steadily. Lot of double yolkers. Chicken feed only up .25 for 50 lbs, so far. Picking some delicious canteloupes. Pulled a few leeks for potato soup. Can't imagine why I have two long rows...hope they can be dehydrated or something??? I need to learn I don't need to plant the whole pkt. but one gets carried away in the greenhouse with all those flats to fill. Know I can leave them out in the garden way into winter but generally work up garden and plant cover crop of rye, They got planted inside the bunny fence as something kept nipping them off. 

IF is was Mr. Groudhog he won't be visiting us anymore...the buzzards are visiting him down the road and driving my Pyrenees crazy as she feels she must chase them away. Not so sure she isn't planning on him for a meal herself. 

We need to get some branches trimmed on 100 yr. old trees around our house. Two have already died. One taken down and one came down in storm barely missing the house. Woodpile still waiting for us,too. Weather has cooled to the 80's but the humidity and mold counts are sooo high. Alllergies on fire.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Been watching the coverage of Isaac and thinking on my own plans for winter storm season here. I'll be picking up a load or more of boards in the morning, some for building and some for firewood. I haven't put up much firewood yet this year...need to get my fanny in gear and get more cut and stacked.

Went to another garage sale Saturday...picked up a wood and glass shelf unit, a couple chaise lounge pads that will be used for sleeping pads for the grands when they visit, a chopsaw, some storage baskets and a lot of books, just for mindless reading, lol. It was a benefit for my co-worker with aggressive breast cancer, so I bought some stuff and then stuffed a handful of extra $$ in the box. I just wish I could do more, like twitch my nose and have her cured.

Looks like I'm getting high speed internet at home again and no HughesNet! Happy dance!! I can't wait to have something better than my phone. I might actually get to spend some time on here, visiting with my favorite HT folks.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Been missing you! 
Prayers for you co-worker.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Pushed the kids a bit yesterday. I got them to double up on a few of their school subjects so they would have less to do today. I realized my 60% and 40% off coupons (2 of each) for JoAnne's were only good till Friday. Since that's DD's b-day I knew today was the only day I had to use them. With me wanting to learn to quilt and Christmas coming...there are many things I could pick up at a great price so I really don't want to miss these. Plus I get an extra 15% off as a homeschooler. So we will head over there later this morning. I'll take the kids to lunch and stop at the new Michael's that opened over the weekend (maybe they will have some deals) while we are over there. Then we will rush back to get my son to his first Lego Robotics Team meeting.

Counting down the days to next week when I can head to the orchard and start our "apple weeks". These cool mornings and hot afternoons are screaming apples to me, lol.

Next day:

Got up early paid bills, did laundry, ordered my new medical alert bracelet (been forgetting this one for months), cleaned out drawers full of catalogs, magazines and junk, put the cat in and out 8 times in 1 hours....he's crying no matter where he is! I think he's looking for my parents dog.....they don't get along and she went home yesterday, finally I cleaned up the house for the party tonight (a sleep over...wonder how long I'll make it, DH may have to stay up with them, lol). Now it's 5:30 am and I'm out of "to do's" I can do with everyone else sleeping :whistlin:. I have a skirt cut out that I haven't had time to sew up.....maybe I'll get to that 

Found some great deals at the new Michael's. 30-60% off lots of things I could use. Bought a $8 kit for the girls to make friendship bracelets during the party - came to $3 after discount and will make 24 bracelets (there will be 6 girls, so that's great!). Found the ink pads I wanted for the "treat bags" for $.60 each. Ended up with 2 boys that are coming (brothers of one of the girls) so I needed something for them for a treat bag....girls are getting "girly stuff". Found some note pads in theme that are near and dear to the boy's hearts....30% off the $1 each. They will be very happy with that. Found "cool" cupcake papers for DD's birthday party. They are more fun then the regular ones we had...and only a few dollars then topped with a coupon. They had Wool Ease on sale, picked up 4 skeins of a nutral color and had DD pick a color she likes....I'll knit her a hooded scarf for Christmas.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Woohoo.....3" rain thru last night and still raining. Some high winds,too but now just steady soaking rain. Predicted to rain thru the weekend. And Pa got the eavestroughs fixed so no water in the cellar. We'll take all Issac wants to send us. On a high hill although some of the roads around here get inpassable with alot of rain. Well stocked so don't need to go anywhere. DIL needs to get out as due at a 3 week leadership training or medics seminar Monday; she and son in Army.


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

It has gotten cloudy here, but no rain yet. We are hoping for some today. We need it oh so badly. 

My son is a lineman with the power company and headed to New Orleans this morning to help restore power. They dispatched them toward Florida (from OK) last Saturday, then moved them back to MS, then to Baton Rouge, LA. Now they are finally headed into the zone. over the past several days they have gotten so tired of driving them big trucks up and down the highways chasing the potential storm path.

Lets remember to keep these guys and all the workers in these destruction zones in our prayers. So many dangers. One of the greatest risks to the linemen is individuals who install a generator incorrectly to their home during an outage and it backfeeds some power into the grid. 

Thanks, Belle


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> MGM - Been missing you!
> Prayers for you co-worker.


Been missing you, too, friend! All prayers for B gratefully accepted. She inherited the breast ca gene from her dad, who died of breast ca. She's been through so much, and her ca came back fast and hot. I know the odds are long for her, but if anyone can beat it, she can. She has 2 girls depending on her. It breaks my heart.

Picked up my 1st load of wood yesterday. Lots of board, 2x4s, etc, plus about half a load of the same, cut into firewood lengths. Odds and ends of plywood, too, so I can do some minor building with it all. I'm thinking small shelters for animals and or firewood.

Today's jobs include unloading the rest of the wood and sorting it, copper bolusing the goats, finishing the hoof trimming, shots and starting the flushing process on the goat does, finishing up the pig pens, and measuring the glass doors and windows so I can start configuring my sunroom dimensions. I need to go to work early enough to pick up a script and deliver it to the pharmacy. Better get to it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Still no more rain here, temps back to 100+.
DH got the tree debris cleaned up...that was a big chore...now out of the way.

Catering a lunch on Monday, so I will be busy preparing and cooking for that.

I will try to get to the gun range....if time allows.

Everyone have a safe holiday!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well DH and I slept well last night. Girls were outside in then tent and didn't get to sleep till 3 am!? With all the windows closed and the room a/c on we didn't hear them at all (nor did any of the neighbors). But they had fun. 

Once the girls are gone and the boy is back home, DH and the boy are heading down to FIL to set up the tree stand and put out the "deer toy". It's a 2" diameter PVC pipe with holes filled with corn. The more they nose around at it the more corn will fall out. With the drought this year and all the farmers down there getting nothing out of their fields, it could be a great draw for the deer! He'll set out a mineral lick, too. Then once I start canning apples (next week) he'll start taking all the cores out for the deer.


----------

